# Drahtloses Netzwerk unter Vista



## lernen.2007 (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit Windows XP(WPA-Verschlüsselung) ein drahtloses Netzwerkverbindung herstelle dann funktioniert es aber unter Vista nicht. Weiß vielleicht jemand woran es liegen kann, dass es unter XP funktioniert aber nicht in Vista?


----------



## hihacker (18. April 2009)

Was für ein WLAN-Gerät hast du überhaupt?
Hast du schon alle Treiber installiert?


----------

